# ET 18 on mk4 jetta.......



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

okay, i just got these new wheels(havent received them yet though) and they are 19x10 in the rear with and et of 18. I'm wondering if i'm gonna have to get the fenders pulled for them to even fit or will they bolt right up.....i need your input folks....


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: ET 18 on mk4 jetta....... (Ein punkt acht T)*

I have 9.5 et14 in the rear... you're gonna have to pull the fenders or stretch your tires


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: ET 18 on mk4 jetta....... (Mr Euro)*

you have et 14 on the rs's?? wow...i think theyre coming with 265/35/19's in the rear...


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: ET 18 on mk4 jetta....... (Ein punkt acht T)*

oh dang. what are they coming off of???
seems like a lot of poke and not enough stretch. might be time for custom fenderwork or widebody!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: ET 18 on mk4 jetta....... (Mr Euro)*

adcockman (6:57 AM 3-27-2006): sounds like fender work to me... 
that's my contribution.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: ET 18 on mk4 jetta....... (Mr Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Euro* »_oh dang. what are they coming off of???
seems like a lot of poke and not enough stretch. might be time for custom fenderwork or widebody!








ya, theyre coming off a widebody golf......oh and the rear tires are 260/30/19's if that matters....here's a pic of the rears on his car....








here's a close up of the rears.........










_Modified by Ein punkt acht T at 5:33 AM 3-27-2006_


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ET 18 on mk4 jetta....... (Ein punkt acht T)*

Sorry to say Wyman but to pull them off right you are going to have to do some fender work or go Widebaody


----------



## bdgless_gli (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: ET 18 on mk4 jetta....... (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_Sorry to say Wyman but to pull them off right you are going to have to do some fender work or go Widebaody

Dude I think that you need to buy the girl and forget about the wheels







In a seriousness, if you really want them, you have ALOT of work ahead of you!!


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: ET 18 on mk4 jetta....... (Ein punkt acht T)*

my RS' were 9.5s et 11 with 215 tires, and they rubbed whenever i hit a dip in the road. you definitely have some work to do especially with a 260 tire.
good luck Wyman http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: ET 18 on mk4 jetta....... (FthElemnt)*

wow....i guess its def. what I gotta do then..... widebody it is!


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ET 18 on mk4 jetta....... (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_wow....i guess its def. what I gotta do then..... widebody it is!









oh darn


----------

